# Moto Scoot



## cracken32racer (May 18, 2020)

Wanted..... any info on a 40's  /  50's  MOTO SCOOT. also info on Mikey Bike Motor Bikes, (is he still around ?)


----------



## Shotts63 (May 19, 2020)

I called Mikey Bikes a bout getting some work done and they told me that they aren't working on other peoples stuff anymore. I'm in the process of restoring a later model moto-scoot myself, it has the Lauson engine with a 2 speed gearbox. I cant find anyone that reproduces the engine shroud pieces.    Do you at least have a copy of the Moto-scoot manual?     Doug


----------



## cracken32racer (May 19, 2020)

Hi Doug, thank you for answering my post. A friend called me yesterday asking me to help me with a "MOTO SCOOT". I have never heard of them till yesterday. In doing some research last nite, I saw the youtube with Mikey bike, but couldn't get any contact info. Then I thought of the CABE.
I have gotten no info from my friend, not even a model number or color. What year is yours ? Is it running ? Do you have any paper work ? manuals, etc.
My email is cracken32racer@comcast.net. Would you send me a photo ? What size tires ? are they solid ?
Is there any way to contact this Mikey for info ? Did you see his youtube on the MOTO SCOOT ?
Thanks again for contacting me,
Bill Watson


----------



## Shotts63 (May 19, 2020)

It’s model 645. I’m not sure what year it is, I know that it’s a later model. I will send you a file by email later. That will help you with some of your questions. I would like to see pictures of the one you will be working on.


----------



## cracken32racer (May 20, 2020)

Doug, thanks for the pictures. where did you get the tires ? What size ?


----------



## Shotts63 (May 20, 2020)

I bought them online from Walmart, Carlisle sawtooth tire 4.10‑6nhs. Did you get the manual file I sent through e-mail?


----------



## cracken32racer (May 20, 2020)

Doug, sadly, i have not received any files, please try again
cracken32racer@comcast.net


----------



## cracken32racer (May 20, 2020)

Is this a solid tire ?    what does the 6 mean ? what does the nhs mean ?


----------



## Shotts63 (May 20, 2020)

Its not a solid tire, you will need a inner tube for it. I honestly don't know what the numbers and letters stand for, all I know is they fit the stock wheels.


----------



## cracken32racer (May 20, 2020)

Doug, do you happen to have a Walmart part number, I don't see that one listed


----------



## cracken32racer (May 20, 2020)

Doug, send me your email so i can send you a photo


----------



## Shotts63 (May 20, 2020)

I couldn't find a Walmart link but I did find them on E-bay.  http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=292929631982

My e-mail is   shotts110@comcast.net


----------

